# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  9 điều cần biết khi đi du lịch Ma-rốc

## Meoluoi9x

*Ma-rốc là vương quốc nằm ở Tây Bắc châu Phi, có hai mặt giáp biển Địa Trung Hải và Đại Tây Dương.*

Đây là một quốc gia có nhịp sống sôi động và hối hả. Đến với Ma-rốc, du khách có cơ hội thưởng ngoạn những hòn đảo xinh đẹp hay hòa mình vào không khí náo nhiệt của những khu chợ rực rỡ sắc màu, và cũng phải nhớ những điều sau đây nếu muốn có kỳ nghỉ hoàn hảo.


*1. Cà phê là một phần tất yếu của cuộc sống*

Đối với người dân Ma-rốc, đặc biệt là cánh mày râu thì những tiệm cà phê được xem là địa điểm thân thuộc nhất. Họ thường xuyên tụ tập tại đây để thưởng những tách cà phê hay trà bạc hà đậm đà và bàn về những vấn đề trong cuộc sống. Hafa và Baba được xem là hai trong số những tiệm cà phê thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch nhất.


*2. Những nhà thờ Hồi giáo không chào đón những người ngoại đạo*

Gần 99% dân số Ma-rốc là người Hồi giáo. Chính vì vậy, nhà thờ Hồi giáo được xây dựng ở khắp mọi nơi. Tuy nhiên, hầu hết các nhà thờ ở đây đều không cho phép khách du lịch không phải đạo Hồi vào thăm, chỉ trừ nhà thờ Hassan II.



Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Hassan II
Tọa lạ ở thành phố Casablanca, nhà thờ Hồi giáo Hassan II hoàn tất vào năm 1993 và có sức chứa 150.000 người. Với lối kiến trúc pha lẫn giữa truyền thống và hiện đại, Hassan II thực sự là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo.

*3. Ma-rốc là một quốc gia đa ngôn ngữ*

Đừng quá ngạc nhiên nếu bạn nghe nhiều ngôn ngữ khác nhau ở Ma-rốc. Ngoài ngôn ngữ chính thức là tiếng Ả Rập, người dân ở đây còn có thể nói nhiều thứ tiếng khác như Pháp, Tây Ban Nha và một số phương ngữ như Tashelhit, Tamazight, Tarifit…

Mặc dù không phổ biến như tiếng Pháp nhưng tiếng Anh cũng được sử dụng ở Ma-rốc, đặc biệt là trong du lịch.


*4. Nếu không ăn được thì là, bạn có nguy cơ chết đói*

Thì là Ai Cập được xem là gia vị chính trong ẩm thực Ma-rốc. Loại bột cay này được sử dụng trong hầu hết các món ăn. Chính vì vậy, nếu thông thể ăn thì là, du khách sẽ có nguy cơ… chết đói ở vùng đất này.


*5. Tàu lửa rẻ, an toàn và tiện lợi*

Tàu lửa ở Ma-rốc có giá cả phải chăng, an toàn và vô cùng tiện lợi. Nếu có điều kiện, du khách có thể đặt ghế ở khoang hạng nhất. Mặc dù đắt hơn so với khoang thường nhưng với những dịch vụ được hưởng thì số tiền bỏ ra là hoàn toàn xứng đáng. Đó cũng chính là lí do tại sao những chuyến tàu lửa của công ty ONCF được mệnh danh là những chuyến tàu tốt nhất châu Phi.


*6. Couscous được phục vụ vào mỗi thứ sáu*

Couscous (bột mỳ nấu với thịt hay nước thịt, một món ăn của vùng Bắc Phi) là món ăn đặc trưng của Ma-rốc. Tuy nhiên, bởi vì cần nhiều thời gian chuẩn bị nên couscous chỉ thường được phục vụ vào ngày thứ sáu mỗi tuần.


*7. Hãy tập trung chú ý mỗi khi nghe “balak”*


Những con đường chật hẹp các khu chợ Ma-rốc luôn tập trung đông đúc người mua kẻ bán và cả những tay đua mô-tô. Vì thế, mỗi khi nghe có ai đó kêu lớn “balak” (nghĩa là: tránh ra) thì bạn phải chú ý quan sát để tránh xảy ra va chạm.

*8. Dịch vụ nhà tắm công cộng*

Nhà tắm công cộng xuất hiện ở nhiều nơi trên khắp đất nước Ma-rốc. Đây là một loại hình dịch vụ rất phổ biến ở quốc gia này.


*9. Ngắm hoàng hôn trên sân thượng của “riad”*

Những ngôi nhà Ma-rốc truyền thống (riad) luôn có sân thượng. Đây là nơi mà người dân dùng để phơi quần áo, thưởng thức trà chiều và cả ngắm hoàng hôn.




_Theo afamily_

----------


## thientai206

nghe ma roc tưởng xa xôi hẻo lánh ai ngờ cũng đẹp ghê

----------


## dung89

Có bao giờ mình được đến Ma rốc không

----------

